# mites or springtails?



## Gpack (Jul 22, 2017)

I just got a 4inch GBB today. When im transferring it to its new enclosure, i noticed white critters on the soil of its old enclosure. Seemingly feeding on gbbs leftovers. Unfortunately i forgot to take a pic, i threw it right away. How to know the difference between mites and springtails? Springtails i know feed on molds and leftovers etc. How about mites? Does mites live on t's body? How to know the difference?


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 22, 2017)

Springtails are slightly elongated and move fairly erratically. Mites are slightly round and move slowly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gpack (Jul 22, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Springtails are slightly elongated and move fairly erratically. Mites are slightly round and move slowly.


Thanks for the reply. Does mites live on t's body and not on the soil feeding on leftovers? Do i have to worry still? And if its mites, how can i get rid of it?


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 22, 2017)

Mite will live in both soil and on the T and thrive in moisture. They are not really a problem so long as not huge numbers.

Make sure there is plenty ventilation. Mites shouldnt be an issue with this species as everything bUt the water dish should be bone dry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gpack (Jul 22, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Mite will live in both soil and on the T and thrive in moisture. They are not really a problem so long as not huge numbers.
> 
> Make sure there is plenty ventilation. Mites shouldnt be an issue with this species as everything bUt the water dish should be bone dry.


Thanks for the help. Ive got another question if you dont mind.

I have a 1 to 1.5inch c.darlingi sling. I know some slings need moisture. Do i have to keep darlingi enclosure well sprayed or keep it dry with a water dish? I just got this sling and im a beginner keeper. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 22, 2017)

No problem. 

C. darlingi slings should be kept in slightly moist substrate. Not too moist. I just overflow the water dish every so often.


----------



## Gpack (Jul 23, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> No problem.
> 
> C. darlingi slings should be kept in slightly moist substrate. Not too moist. I just overflow the water dish every so often.


----------



## Gpack (Jul 23, 2017)

So i have a pic of it afterall. This is the pic the seller sent me. Can you see the white things on the soil? Are they springtails?


----------



## boina (Jul 23, 2017)

Er...no one will be able to tell from that pic what it is, except that's possibly mold, too.

Stop obsessing about this, it's completely inconsequential. Get your GBB on DRY substrate, as it should be, and springtails or mites or both will be gone, together with the mold. These kind of mites, if there ever were some, will not harm your tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Nixphat (Jul 24, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think springtails will actually jump as well? They are more oval shaped and jumping is probably the biggest sign that indicates between the two.


----------



## Tarantula Space (Oct 12, 2019)

Gpack said:


> So i have a pic of it afterall. This is the pic the seller sent me. Can you see the white things on the soil? Are they springtails?


these are mites.


----------

